# piranha bitten lip



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

from everyone's experience .... does a bitten lip of a piranha heal? if so how quick?

I'm assuming it was from fighting .... or trying to take food away from each other's mouths?

My 6 inch Ternetzi has his lip kinda hangin.


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Just add salt and raise the temp a little bit. Very common for P's to accumalate a variey of different war wounds.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry it happens pretty much to all piranhas..give it a week or two...it will heal up


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

that happened to my P's just last week and it grew back fully in like a week..so dont worry about it


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

1.salt
2.mela-fix
3.raise temp

hopefully he'll get better


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, one of my pirahns was bitten on the lip about 3-4 dqays ago and already you can barely see the wound anymore.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dono but my reds' lip has not grown back.. he has a Terminator look now.. half face with lip.. other with bare teeth..


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my cariba came in from being shipped with no lip, it grew back in less than 2 weeks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

It should heal pretty quick, happened to mine once.


----------

